# implantation bleeding question



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Sheesh, I feel a little silly posting here, having been a natural family planner for years.

But this is a new one for me, particularly as we're not TRYING to conceive.

I'm currently around 5 DPO. I typically ovulate on day 12-14. This month, it was day 13/14 - so I'm only on day 18 of a VERY regular 28 days.

The thing is, I just experienced some spotting - light brown in color.

I never spot. Not with either of my pregnancies, not between periods, and I can't remember ever being EARLY for my period.

So.... question is, could it POSSIBLY be implantation bleeding this early? Thanks for any help.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

I think that implantation usually occurs between 4 and 8 days after ovulation.. so I would think it's possible!


----------



## Sadie Lake (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, its definitely possible!

Keep in mind too that an ovarian cyst can cause a little early spotting. My best friend totally thought she was having implantation spotting last month around days 7-9 but then she wasn't pregnant. Her midwife told her that it was probably a cyst that burst and caused a little bit of spotting.

I hope it turns out however is best for you!

Sadie


----------

